# IBM smashes Moore's Law, cuts bit size to 12 atoms



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

IBM smashes Moore's Law, cuts bit size to 12 atoms.



> *Instead of just storing all your songs of a drive, breakthrough also will let you store all your videos*
> 
> IBM announced Thursday that after five years of work, its researchers have been able to reduce from about one million to 12 the number of atoms required to create a bit of data.


-- Tom


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Carbon molecule???


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not useful in the real world and won't be for many decades to come. Why don't they focus their energy on making something that can be used in the more near future. Like within a few years.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

???
I was sure that Moore's law pertains to the number of transistors on a processor, not the storage ability of disks.


----------

